# Your best wreck story (hopefully without serious injury)



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

My favorite story is from my dad. A few years back...ok, a lot of years back- 1978...he was taking a group of boy scouts, ages 14-16, on a 100-mile pack trip through the White Mountains of Arizona. There were about 15-16 boys, a couple adults, and about 25 horses in all, including pack animals. At one point, they were angling and switching up the side of a mountain just east of Greer, Az. They were sort of in a hurry, because a thunder storm was bearing down on them and they were trying to get to the plateau on a bench of the hill and set up camp before the storm arrived.

They were angling up the hill, going from one outcropping of rock to another, because the ground above the outcroppings provides a small level spot where the horses could rest a little (elevation is around 8,000'). While the uphill side of these outcroppings is somewhat level, the downhill side tends to have a cliff of up to 20 feet or so. It is essentially a hunk of rock sticking out of the hillside with dirt piled up on top of it.

About half-way up the hillside, it started spitting rain and thundering a little. Dad instructed everybody to get off their horse and don their rain gear, which consisted of a yellow slicker or poncho tied behind each boy's saddle. One bright young lad untied his slicker and immediately shook it out to unroll it, shaking it wildly right under the nose of his trusty mount. The old gelding, normally as sturdy as a rock, hearing thunder and seeing this horse-killing yellow banshee waving in front of him, promptly reared straight up, turned 90 degrees, and jumped right off the trail on one of these outcroppings. Luckily...there was this large juniper tree just off the side of the trail, which caught the gelding like an outfielder. The gelding landed right in the main fork of the tree, ending up with the fork right about where the girth was, with his front legs about 4-6 feet off the ground and his hind feet about 2 feet off the ground. It probably knocked the wind out of the horse a little, because he fought a little for a minute and settled right down. He just hung there.

Well, while this was happening, another horse (happened to be my mother's mare...her baby) got excited and pulled away from her rider, also stepping off the trail at a lower spot. She fell and began to roll down the hill as she struggled for footing. My dad dove down the hill after her, seeing that she was rolling toward the next outcropping down the hill, with a drop-off of nearly 20 feet. Just before she made that last roll that would have taken her over the cliff, Dad made a dive and landed on her neck, holding her head to stop her from struggling, so she would not roll over. He held her there and began to yell at the boys to bring him a rope to tie her off with. The boys just looked at him with terror on their faces, never before having experienced anything anywhere near what was happening. The lack of immediate response brought a string of language out of my father that I'm sure most of the boys had never heard before either, and it snapped them out of their stupor. Once Dad got a rope around the mare's neck, he ran it around an uphill tree and was able to support the mare while she regained her feet. She was able to get up and made it back up to the trail without further incident.

Dad, then turned back to the horse in the tree. By this time it was raining pretty good, but the thunder was still somewhat distant. Dad took a young pack horse and pointed it straight up the remainder of the hill, slapped it on the rump and up he went. One by one, he did the same for the other horses, with the scouts following on foot. He told them to get to the top, picket the horses, and get camp set up. 

Now, how to get the horse out of the tree? How to cut the branch off without it impaling and gutting the horse? How to keep the horse from falling on down the hill once it drops from the tree? It is good he was with Boy Scouts, because one bright young man suddenly appeared with a handy little thing called a "rope saw". It is a piece of wire with small teeth twisted into it and a ring on each end. Dad was able to thread this wire saw under the horse's chest, and by working it back and forth, cut through the branch, about 6" in diameter, from the top of the fork, leaving no splinters to stab or injure the horse. Eventually the branch gave way and the horse fell to the ground, landing squarely on all four feet. He shook himself a little and turned back up to the trail. They headed him right up the hill after the rest of herd, showing no ill effects from the experience at all. He was fine the rest of the trip.

In fact, the only lasting ill effect of the wreck is that my dad lost his camera during the wreck and didn't realize it for a couple days. I think it was hanging from the saddle horn of my mom's mare. It is still somewhere on that hillside east of Greer, AZ.

Only the fact that there were no injuries to man or beast differentiates this _experience_ from a tragedy. I have been through many such wrecks on the trail. Luckily, neither myself, my horses, nor anyone with me, has yet suffered any injuries, other than a few bumps, scrapes, and bruises. In fact, I have never had to cut short a trip due to a wreck. I've been lucky.:wink:


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

The worst I've seen was when I was younger on a group trail ride, I rode double with a friend and the owner of the horse I usually rode rode the horse. 
Well the group got up the hill fine but the horse that id just switched off with the owner slipped on a rock and fell backwards down the hill. He didn't get seriously injured and neither did the lady but it was scary.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I've got lots of stories, But the ones that stick in my mind usually had a horrible ending.

We were packing into Robbers Roost in central Utah. A pack horse tried to crowd up on a narrow trail and bumped a saddle horse off a ledge. The rider baled and caught some brush to hang onto. But the saddle horse dropped 40 foot and broke it's neck. We had to redistribute the packs and convert the pack horse into a saddle horse for the rider to ride out.

Speaking of Scouts, I used to call on an account and the manager went on a camp out with the scouts and horses, When he got home he told me about their trip. On the way in, One of the scout leaders was leading a horse up a hill. He slipped in some mud and caught himself with his hands as he fell forward. His horse clambering up the hill stepped on his hand and broke most of the bones in his hand. They took him back down the mountain and got first aid in the small emergency care center in the closest town. Then they shipped him back up to Provo Utah and into the larger regional hospital where they performed surgery to rebuild his hand. Most of the horses and equipment belonged to him. When the scouts came home a few days later, somebody else was driving his truck/trailer. They did not get the back door closed securely, It came open on the freeway and the back horse decided it was time to step out of the trailer at 70 mph, The hrose rolled and bounced and got scrapped up. But it survived, terribly bruised and skinned up. There was a car load of scouts following right behind and got to see it all happen.

Years ago, I was riding a young green broke colt on one of his first trail rides. My brother in law was along with his horse. We came across a spot where the grass changed color and I suspected a wet or boggy area. I steered my horse right and my BIL went left. My colt got excited about being seperated and was fighting me about where I was positioning him. He faught me and eventually crossed the different colored grass. Which indeed was a bog and he went down. He started thrashing in the mud and after 3-4 good bucks, I came off. The horse landed on top of me. I was under his chest and reached up and grabbed his halter and pulled his head down and got him to stop thrashing and start to calm. The horse was buried to his belly in mud. 

My BIL seeing my legs sticking out from under the gelding and thinking my head was buried in the mud under the horse, and that I would not be able to breath, bailed off his horse and came running and hollering trying to get my horse to move so he could pull me out of the mud. This was more than my horse could take and he started thrashing again trying to get unstuck. His hind foot landed on my chest and the horse pushed off using me to get solid footing. The horse got out with the effort, but it broke several of my ribs. We were almost a 2 hour ride back to the truck/trailer and I had a two hour drive home once back in the truck. So it was awhile before I could do anything about the pain. Just had to cowboy up and ride.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Almost makes me want to try my hand with a mule:lol:

Wish I were out in your part of the country again. Living back east here I can't find places to ride. So many rules back here it almost takes all the enjoyment out of it. Read a rule in the manual for a national park here in VA, where it said that if your horse's hoof prints are visible, stay only on graveled paths. Made me miss BLM land out west.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

hmmmm. well there was one a while ago...me and my friend were fooling around behind her ranch. we were riding right next to the lip of the wash. it was only about 4 ft deep and like 1 1/2-2 feet across....

all of a sudden her horse started freaking out bucking n rearing. his back foot slipped off into the was and he tilted sideways over, landing upside down wedged in the wash.

my friend had plenty of clearance when he fell, and she was able to crawl out underneath him. luckily he was a very calm/cool horse (not realy a good example of his behavior haha) but he laid there, didnt try to move or anything.

we ran back (she sat behind my saddle on my mare) got her papa who rode back out with us. 

then we found an old board from a shed that was out there...wedged it up underneath him, and me and him both got our ropes around his front/back legs, dallied em and pulled him up, sliding him over the board.

he popped right back up as soon as he was on solid ground...no real harm but his back and hips were kind of outta whack.


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

The wreak that stands most vividly in my mind is my 1st. I was 13 years old, and was at summer camp. We had one big trail ride in the middle of the week, and I was dreading it. My horse, Bonnie, had been acting up, and I was irritated with her.

Then the morning of the ride I was informed I would be riding another horse, Rue, and I was happy. When we started riding I soon learned Bonnie was an amazing horse...Rue was a nightmare. She didn't listen to a thing I said, and seemed to find every patch of grass an opportunity for lunch. We were almost done with the ride and we were crossing a large field of grass. To be fair, I hadn't been paying attention to anything but the grass the whole time. 

Suddenly I felt my saddle slipping to the side, and in an instant I was clinging to the side of the horse. I'd never fallen off before, and panicked. I started screaming, and the horse started trotting. I realized I had to get off, and let going pushing out away from under Rue. I tumbled backwards down a small hill, and once I was off Rue took off as fast as she could. 

We all had to lead the horse down the rest of the trail. I ended up with bruises all over my back, and ribs. Thankfully no one got hurt, but since then I've been super sensitive about saddle tightness.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Willow Winds said:


> She didn't listen to a thing I said, and seemed to find every patch of grass an opportunity for lunch.


Hahaha! I had a horse that used to do that when I was a kid. I was riding her one day with a bareback saddle with stirrups (just had to try it out. It looked cool). There we are riding along at a brisk walk, and suddenly she drops her head to grab a mouthful of grass. Off I went, right over her head. There I was, spread-eagle, face-down on the grass, feet still in the stirrups, saddle between my legs, and Babe quietly munching grass between my legs. I'm sure she was chuckling at me.:lol:


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Thenrie, It's a shame you aren't in the Carolinas. We have TONS of places to ride. And no one cares about hoof prints.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh let's see.. there was the time another horse spooked into Odie, throwing me into a tree, & him running down the trail into the road & him running into a feed truck.

Then there was the time we were teaching my scaredy cat mare to trailer, & the hitch broke off the truck causing the trailer to balance on it's axle.

Can't forget the time Odie's brakes failed. He went left, I went straight into a telephone pole.

Or maybe when we were bringing Odie home for the first time & found out he didn't fit in the trailer...he jumped in the manger to get more room.

But I think the winner has to be the hay loft collapsing as I was leaving the barn missing me by 3 ft. & trapping the horses inside.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

I was in between lesson barns and found a back yard place that had a few horses. My friends and I struck a deal that if we cleaned the stalls and paddocks we could ride. The owners were very lax and we could go out for hours as long as the work was done and we had them back to have them cooled off and brushed out before feeding them dinner. We used to take them down unused dirt roads that lead to cranberry bogs that had solid enough ground to ride around. There was a gate that was ALWAYS open that we would canter down and then let the horses into a gallop around the bogs. We got to the stretch of the road and we took off. All of our horses were chunky ex-rodeo mounts but we were used to e/w school horses so when we saw the gate closed we got into 2 point to take the jump. The lead horse jacked his breaks and sent my friend clear over the gate but she tucked and somersaulted and landed in the grass so she didn't get hurt. The next horse also tied to stop but didn't have enough time and skidded into the back end of the horse and my friend flipped over his head and landed behind the saddle on the first horse. I saw was was coming and planted myself in my saddle but didn't have enough time to rein him in without hurting his mouth so I closed my eyes and felt him slam into the other two. I opened my eyes and saw I was still on the horse. I let out a sigh and then realized I was slipping off so I ended up in the dirt as well. All three horses were sitting and crammed up against each other and the gate but sat quietly. Turns out the bog owners knew we rode down there and was getting a new irrigation system put in so he closed the gate. He also saw our pile up and having a good laugh he came over and opened the gate to we could get the horses on their feet again. Everyone was fine, just some scratches and bruises.


----------



## horse1324 (Apr 9, 2012)

Last weekend I was crossing the river on one of our trails when my mare stepped into a deep gravel bar, panicked and flipped/fell on top of me. 
I was actually thankful for the water and gravel as it made the fall easier on my leg that she landed on.
I was really worried she had hurt her back leg but thankfully we where both alright.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

horse1324 said:


> Last weekend I was crossing the river on one of our trails when my mare stepped into a deep gravel bar, panicked and flipped/fell on top of me.
> I was actually thankful for the water and gravel as it made the fall easier on my leg that she landed on.
> I was really worried she had hurt her back leg but thankfully we where both alright.


I'm glad _you_ were alright!


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

My scariest one would have been when my sister and I were going for a trail ride years ago. We were on trails that we had been on 100 times, and decided to cross a large mud puddle (that had always been there). My sister's horse got half way through, then fell into a sink hole all the way up to his neck. My sister was able to kick free and get out, but her horse was suck and flailing. We always used to take rope with us when we rode, so ended up tying a rope around his neck, and used my horse to pull him out. The only injury was a small scrape to her horse's leg from being nicked by his back shoes. We were vey lucky, and looking back I applaud us for how calm we were (I was 8, and my sister 10 at the time). 
Another time my sister's horse decided to start being a butt head right when we were passing a steep drop off. He started backing right towards it, and I told my sister to bail off, but she refused to get off him and let him fall. She was able to calm him down, but not before his back foot slid off the incline, and he was teetering on the edge for about 30 seconds until she was able to get him completely on solid ground. Scariest moment of my life. It was only a 10 foot drop, but the position they were in, the horse would have fallen right on top of her and she would have been seriously injured.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Two of the worst wrecks I've been in have been on the same horse. (that is now GONE! :lol 

One of the times I had been doing rollbacks on the fence with him. (This was nothing new to him. We had been doing them for MONTHS, not every day, but a couple of times a week.) Well, he decided that he didn't want to use his hind end, so he tried to JUMP the fence instead. I saw it coming, tried to bail, but was too late. His back legs got caught and I was halfway off, still falling. I landed underneath of him and right as he kicked loose he stepped on my left calf, missing my head by inches. He was pretty scraped up, and I had a huge bruise, but other than that, we were both fine. 

The second time, I was riding him bareback in a halter and lead rope. Something spooked him so he took off, jumped a log, and then braced against me. He ran for a good mile, turned sharply, then jumped over a ditch, twisting to the right (I was braced to go left) and he lost me. I remember falling, then don't remember hitting the ground. I guess I landed on my butt/back, then slammed my head back on the ground and skidded several yards, getting my hair caught under my butt in the process... I sat up and looked around for a couple of seconds. When I realized that I didn't know where my horse was, I jumped up and started jogging in the direction he had gone. I found him standing by the fence having a "conversation" with the neighbors horse. 

That horse was seriously a NIGHTMARE! I STILL have a bruise/dent in my shin from him slamming me into the second barrel (barrel racing) since April! I also still have the red paint from a gate (coming out of the alley way) on my boot.. I don't even wonder why he's already up for sale again. :lol: I think he was accident prone..


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

While riding yesterday I remembered an almost-wreck I was involved in once, that was caused by problems with the humans, rather than the horses.

I was on a 3-day pack trip in the Blue Wilderness Area of eastern Arizona with my wife, sister, and brother-in-law. All of us had been raised with horses, however, other than myself, most of the collective experience was in the arena (gaming, roping). As we were making our way along a steep mountainside up in the pines at about 8500' elevation or so, we came up to a huge pine tree, fallen across the trail about 100' from the end of a switchback. Now the trail wasn't all that steep, but it was narrow, and the mountainside it was on would remind one of The Man From Snowy River, except there were a lot more large trees.

My brother-in-law (BIL) was lead, my sister next, then myself, my wife bringing up the rear. Oh, almost forgot the packhorse. He was loose, just following along...until we stopped at the log. My BIL and sister turned to me and said the log was too large to cross and there was no way to go around it. I just told them to turn the horses downhill and walk down to the trail, as it was only about 50 feet or so below us. They sat there and discussed whether they might figure out some other way to do this, or maybe just turn around and go back to another trailhead. While they were discussing it, and I was getting a little impatient, telling them to just ride down the hill, the packhorse got a little impatient and decided to find out what was happening up at the front. He pushed past all the horses, one by one, and made them all impatient and scaring everybody into thinking they were going to fall down the hill. Nobody but me seemed to notice that our packhorse, with the huge first-day pack, was walking off the side of the trail, and up and down, and back, with no problem at all. They still would not consider just riding down the hill. Finally, sensing that we were in for a real problem if we didn't get these horses moving, what with the packhorse wandering around and pushing the horses around (before flaming me about the loose pack horse, remember, this is taking place within a matter of about 2 minutes and shortly before he had been plodding along calmly behind the rest).

Finally, I just hollered up ahead and told them to just follow me and let their horses have their heads. The horses know what to do. I turned my QH off the trail and she calmly slid, walked, and skidded the 50' to the trail below. "No problem, see?" Well, they still wouldn't do it. Now their horses were starting to fidget, because they could see no good reason for not following my horse. The goofy packhorse certainly had no problem with it and followed us on down the hill. But then once he got down there with me, he remembered that his best girlfriend pasture buddy was back up at the upper trail, so he simply turned around and headed back up. He got about half-way up, and decided to come back to us...at least for a minute...

Meanwhile, BIL, sis, and wifey, saw me waiting down at the lower trail and decide the best thing to do was to get off and walk their horses down to me. They were fuming at me, because I went down and made their horses fidget. Ok, I thought, at least they'll get down here. So then, astonished beyond belief, I watched my BIL _lead_ his horse down the hill...I mean leading from the front! He was sliding down this hillside with his horse sliding along right above him! All I could do was grit my teeth and hope for the best. His roping horse was good on his feet and all went well. So then my BIL tied his horse to a tree...directly below the horses that were still up on the upper trail. He got off and went up to help sis bring her horse down (I was holding the packhorse by this time). So, then, at my pleading, they led my sister's gelding down by leading him from the side...me still gritting my teeth. They parked her horse right next to his, directly below my wife's horse.

By this time my wife is the only one on the upper trail and her horse is just about beside itself because all the other horses are down on the lower trail. She would not ride her down, despite my pleading. About this time the packhorse somehow pulled away from me as I was preparing to head up to help my wife with her horse. She was already off her horse, but was afraid to lead him down the hill. In fact, I was hollering at her to just let the mare go an just follow, but she wouldn't do it (she was so mad at me she wasn't listening anymore). 

So, as I was about to head up the hill on foot (note that my horse was nicely tied to a tree waaaay off to the side of this scene), the packhorse decided he needed to go help his best pasture pal (my wife's horse) and headed back up the hill. This time he got about 3/4 of the way up the hill, when he lunged and the 250# or so pack settled back and pulled him off balance. I watched in horror as his front hooves came off the hillside and I had visions of him tumbling backwards down the hill (remember where my BIL and sister are?).

Then, just as he was about to go over backwards, the young gelding squatted on his hind legs and caught his balance, with his front legs in the air. I remember seeing the raw power in the muscles of his haunches, as he squatted and gained control of the load and powered himself on up the hill. He must have stood there on his hind legs for a full 30 seconds as he caught his balance. This time he went up the trail and stayed there until I got up and brought my wife's mare down. I let the gelding get himself back down. I had my hands full anyway (horse, wife...you know).

We all made it down the hill to the lower trail without injury to us or the horses. Once we all calmed down and got our wits about us again, we headed happily off down the trail and enjoyed a wonderful weekend.

In the end, this would have been an uneventful detour had my companions had more confidence in the abilities of their horses. Horses can do amazing things. This was the converse of the problem most people talk about. You normally hear the stories about horses doing crazy things. This time the horses were trustworthy, but the riders didn't trust them. The fear of the riders was the problem in our case, and poor decision-making...and, of course, the loose packhorse:lol:.

Sorry it's so long, but looking back it's a good memory and I enjoy telling it.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Ugh. Had another minor wreck this morning on my green mare. She threw a fit as I was trying to side-pass her up to a gate to teach her about opening gates. She couldn't figure out why I wanted her to move toward the gate so she wouldn't obey the cue...so I poked her a bit with the spur. She threw a fit and we went up and down a bit, until she fell over. I rode her back up, but then she crashed into the gate post and fell again, against the gate. This time I just stepped off, became a spectator, and let her continue. She bent the gatepost section of the fence, rolled around, got up and buck-jumped into another portion of the fence, where she ran into a tree-cum-fencepost and fell a third time, with her legs up against the rabbit-wire fence. She rolled and struggled a bit more until she got enough room between herself and the fence to stand up. She finally got up and trotted off a few steps and shook herself off.

I went over to her, made sure there were no serious injuries, pulled a 1/2" diameter stick out of my saddle's cantle binding and got back on her. Rode her around a minute to make sure she was ok, then we went on a very enjoyable 2-hour trail ride with out incident, like nothing ever happened.

In the end, Penny has a scrape on her right front knee and a small scrape on her head, and I'm going to be very sore for a few days. I pulled a hamstring trying to stay on her after the first fall. I'm just not as spry and flexible as I used to be. She's just like 2-year old kid. She can throw a fit like that and seconds later be just fine and forget all about it and be just as pleasant as you please. 

Sure has been hard on my old saddle. I have an old Hamley that was built for my wife's uncle. He paid $154.50 for in on August 23, 1948. Looks like I'm going to either have to rebuild it or bite the bullet and have Hamley's restore it. Saddle leathers need replacing, seat jockey is torn, now the rigging leather is starting to tear and the cantle binding has a big tear in it. Dang thing is just so comfortable I hate to stop riding it.

That's the fourth time this mare has had me off. She hadn't done anything like this in at least three months. Her training has been going well and I was just about to declare her fully "broke". Just goes to show, unanticipated things can happen at any time. Even a "bombproof" horse has its trigger. I figure this time it was my fault. I should have warmed her up with a few exercises before I tried the gate. A friend and I were just heading out for a trail ride and I decided to see if Penny would sidle-up to the gate and let me open it without getting off yet. Nope.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Me and my friend where running the horses on a trail (I was in front), we came around this bend and I slammed into a deer! My horse tried to stop but we slid into it with enough force the poor thing bounce off my horses chest and flew like four feet, she got up waited for her baby and they jumped off into the woods, no injuries on anyone's part!


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

Silliest wreck (not at all on a trail) ... a long, long time ago my then-horse decided he wanted to charge headlong into the area where my then-girlfriend's mom had put up four parallel clotheslines. They were full of bedsheets (so I guess I learned that giant white things flapping in the wind didn't scare that horse). He managed to get himself thoroughly wrapped up in bedsheets and clotheslines.

I didn't have that problem ... because, of course, I was at just the right altitude to get clotheslined off my saddle.









And of course y'all know who got to replace the clotheslines ...


----------



## huntfishnride (Jan 25, 2012)

Most of my good wrecks happened when I was a kid. One of my favorites happened on a fishing trip. We were high in the backcountry(Uinta Mountains) for a week of camping, riding and fishing. There are many lakes with great fishing so we ride from lake to lake and catch several fish from each. I was probably 10 years old or so and my cousin and riding partner to this day was a year younger than me. 

It can be a pain for a kid to rig up his pole in moving from lake to lake, so he decided that he would just carry his fully rigged. Our horses were dead broke and could have cared less what we were carrying, but the trails are rough and there are lots of overhanging trees. His dad warned him that he better watch it or he'd end up hooking a tree and get into a wreck. 

Of course like most kids he was very wise for his age and knew that he would never let this happen.

After 3-4 miles he started to doze in the saddle. I was riding just in from of him and looked back just as he hooked his 3 barb mepps spinner into a 4 inch pine branch. I hollered at him but he was oblivious in his sleep. Somehow he still had an iron grip on his fishing pole and in about 3 steps his arm was fully extended behind him and over his shoulder and he was being twisted in the saddle. The old close faced pole he had didn't have working drag so it wasn't giving any line up and he was being pulled backwards out of the saddle. 

Being no dummy he pushed in the thumb piece on his reel to allow line to go out which released the tension instantly and caused his pole to fly forward and he went off the front of his horse and lay there on the ground with his horse staring down at him with one of those "now how in the @#$$ did you get down there" looks on his face. All the time he still has a hold of that fishing pole and its still hooked high in the pine that is now about 10-12 feet behind him and his horse. We still give him a hard time about that one. It wasn't a bad wreck, but it was entertaining.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

This has been an entertaining thread. I hope it keeps going.


----------

